

JAX-RS as the one Java web framework to rule them all? - timf
http://macstrac.blogspot.com/2009/01/jax-rs-as-one-web-framework-to-rule.html

======
wheels
I found a code sample much easier to grok quickly. Stumbled across this a
couple weeks back when looking at the updates in the latest version of
RESTlet.

[http://cwiki.apache.org/CXF20DOC/jax-rs-jsr-311.html#JAX-
RS%...](http://cwiki.apache.org/CXF20DOC/jax-rs-jsr-311.html#JAX-
RS%28JSR-311%29-Resourceclass)

------
zenocon
I just built an application using JAX-RS/Jersey. It was super easy and
painless.

------
timf
Talks about reducing the web framework layer to virtually nothing beyond a
REST API. Interesting read.

------
fizx
He called Rails' code base small and easy to grok. I think I just stopped
giggling.

Edit: Smart ass-remarks aside, this does look like a decent Java
ActionController/Sinatra. I didn't see anything about view helpers. Anyone
know how they'd assemble a lightweight full stack on this?

------
10ren
Reminds me of Sinatra, a ruby DSL for web-apps <http://sinatra.github.com/>

